# How Many Job Interviews Have You Been On Before Getting Hired?



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been on 26 interviews and haven't been hired. I'm very qualified for entry-level positions with an internship, high GPA, relevant volunteer work, student organizations, and volunteer work in general.

Just wanted to see what the record was in number of job interviews before getting an offer.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

Most of my applications never reached interview stages, and I applied to around 200 positions online. Then I had couple dozen phone interviews which turned into 4 or 5 on-site interviews before I had an offer.

I am surprised that with 26 interviews you didn't land any offers yet though. Were these in person?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

These have all been in person. Including phone interviews, it's probably more like 30.

So I have the record then.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

What did you major in and what indursty are you applying to? (service, manufacturing, blue collar ect..)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Accounting. I've been mostly applying and interviewing at industry type positions because public accounting would just require way too many social skills.

I never have a clue on what to do or say in interviews. Lot of times the employer will do a lot of the talking. How am I to express interest in the company if the employer talks half the time? Behavioral interviews are the worst. I got asked 5 questions in a row about real life team examples. For an entry level position they want 5 examples of that? I'm lucky I had been at 5 places (although because 1 of them was working completely individually I only had 4 examples). A lot of times employers will ask 5 questions in a row about my failures and struggles. How am I supposed to come across as a qualified candidate when all they want me to talk about is why I won't be qualified for the position? A lot of times I stutter or speak with gaps between words. But even on interviews I don't, and my communication is at its game, I get the impression that they're not going good. 

I'm meeting with a staffing agency on Monday to do practice interviews (because apparently my 26 I've been on aren't considered practicing). I'm prepared for a real beatdown. A big reason the staffing agency wants to do the practice interviews is that, based on her phrasing when she called me about it, she seems to be on the fence as keeping me as a client because my interviewing is so terrible and she doesn't want me to embarrass her in front of her clients. 

I also never feel like I click with any of the interviewers. Most of them are all bubbly HR people, and if they're not, they're all much older. I'm on a SAD Forum. 
People have never liked me, and I feel that this is really coming to its climax in interviewing. (BIG NOTE TO SELF: DO NOT TALK ABOUT HOW I FEEL ABOUT EMPLOYERS JUST NOT LIKING ME ON THE PRACTICE INTERVIEW)

So, SAD Forum, is 26 straight the record?


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey man at least you are trying, and I think that's something to be proud of. 

I think I am having similar issues when it comes down to behavior stuff. I am in software engineering field and in my last interview I had a round of meetings with different people. I seem to have had no trouble talking to programmers, but next it was meeting with bosses, and it was a disaster. They gave me headache with questions like "what are you plans in future" and "what are your passions", and "why you want to work here"(truth is I don't, I just need to pay off loans). And all that ***-kissing and displaying fake enthusiasm.. bleh!


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Majors with high unemployment rates: 

*Library Science
*English
*Women's Studies
*Psychology 
*Philosophy
*Counseling Psychology

Majors in demand:

*Engineering
*Nursing
*Accounting
*Web Programming/Computer Science
*Medical Assisting/billing/coding

Unfortunately I chose a major in the former list. However, having good connections with major companies and a strong reference list seem to trump degrees and and volunteer work.


----------



## LaPetitePeur (Jun 14, 2014)

Ugh. wmu, I feel you. I've only been on 10 since I started looking in early May, but I feel like they're never going to end. I put on my happiest, most fake face to fit in with bubbly HR types and all I can think is, "I'm so awkward. This is so awkward. I wouldn't hire me either." I'm either over-the-top nice or clearly panic-stricken, neither of which is a good look for an interviewee.

Slight positive: I've got a script written for phone interviews that's pretty good. I always make it past that stage.

Too bad I can't bring it along for actual interviews.

It doesn't help that, while job searching, you're also panicking even while not in the social situation of an interview because you don't have a job to buy food and pay the rent. I doubt I'll even be considered for a job if I become homeless.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm just superafraid that at the practice interviews on Monday they're going to say something really upsetting:

"Maybe you shouldn't go into accounting."
"You seem to have more problems then job interviews. You should see a psychologist not a job interview coach."
"You don't belong here." (here being interview/staffing agency/hired/anything)
"We can't help you."

I really feel like I'm stupid in interviews, like literally rock-stupid. 

Anyone been on practice interviews before with a real interview coach?


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

During one of my periods of unemployment, I went on at least 10, maybe even 15 if you count the phone ones, and then got hired after all those. I know someone who went on like 40 and didn't get hired until a parent's friend hired him, but most of those were engineering jobs and I guess that's field's difficult.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

wmu'14 said:


> I'm just superafraid that at the practice interviews on Monday they're going to say something really upsetting:
> 
> "Maybe you shouldn't go into accounting."
> "You seem to have more problems then job interviews. You should see a psychologist not a job interview coach."
> ...


If they say something like that, it would be very unprofessional of them. Their job is to teach you, and if they can't it's first of all their fault.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

5+ I think before my first job. Not sure, it has been so long. Know interviews were horrible and I'd break into sweats right in front of the interviewer  The first job I got was one that hired basically anyone who walked in. Was a sugar beet factory hiring people for seasonal work. As long as you went to the 4 hour orientation you were in. My next job my ex friend's dad recommended me. Also worked briefly at a greenhouse but it didn't seem to be much of an interview


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

About 8.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

5, for low-entry whatever jobs.

I'm studying accounting right now. I figured too public accounting might be too socially demanding.. so I might go for positions at smaller companies. Christ I have trouble story telling that I feel I might fall face first in an interview.. and worried I might be going to college for nothing if I can't find decent work afterwards..

The interviews that I've (won) got the job weren't very demanding.


You've had an internship and extracurricular (like alpha beta psi)?

26 interviews over the span of how long?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I interviewed at around 10 universities/hospital research centers over the course of three months and got an offer at my top choice. I went through multiple interviews at most of those places, though. PM me if you need job hunting advice.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Omgblood said:


> 5, for low-entry whatever jobs.
> 
> I'm studying accounting right now. I figured too public accounting might be too socially demanding.. so I might go for positions at smaller companies. Christ I have trouble story telling that I feel I might fall face first in an interview.. and worried I might be going to college for nothing if I can't find decent work afterwards..
> 
> ...


Summer 2010 to Spring 2013: 10ish interviews for minimum-wage type jobs
Spring 2013 to Spring 2014: 8ish interviews for internships
Spring 2014 to Current: 8ish interviews for full-time accounting positions

The work experience I've had was for a staffing agency that took literally anyone for general labor, no interview. (summers 2011 and 2012)
My internship experience had such high turnover (55+ hours a week and unpaid) that they took anyone, no interview.(summer 2013)

I've had tax preparation experience volunteering. (spring 2014)

I don't want to list other qualifications, but yeah, I was involved in Beta and while I never took on a leadership role, I was heavily involved in it (mentoring candidates, doing required tutoring, teaching middle schoolers budgeting), as well as other volunteer activities.

Indeed, my problem is story-telling, and I can never seem to really connect with the interviewer (Let's be honest, employers do hire who they think they can be friends with).

The practice interviews went ok. The 'coaches' were very nice and the staffing agency is still willing to work with me. I know this because we set up another practice interview for next week. 
But I ran into the same old problems and I honestly, literally, 100% truthfully, have a hard time seeing myself ever being at the level that's required. And that level is fluent, perfect eye contact, no hesitation, sell yourself, positive, smile, no robot, no vague answers, 100% honest answers, adaptable, etc. I'm just rock-stupid in them. I act rock-stupid and think rock-stupid. Doesn't matter if its for $7.40/hr minimum wage behind-the-scenes job or $40,000 entry-level public accounting position. Not to mention the fact that employers do hire who they think they can be friends with.

Wednesday I'm returning to the general labor staffing agency. I think that'll help because it'll at least get me out. I'm not giving up, and I'm going to let the general labor staffing agency know that I am applying for full-time accounting work so they know.

What is the trick in job interviews? What am I missing?


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

wmu'14 said:


> My internship experience had such high turnover (55+ hours a week and unpaid) that they took anyone, no interview.(summer 2013)


That sounds more like slave labor to me, not an internship. I'd be surprised if you actually had to "interview" to slave away for free for somebody...
Although I never had any internships, so thinking of working for free for someone sounds wrong and communist to me 

I've had a library volunteer work (boring as ****) when I was in middle school, shelving books. And they caught me sneaking out on the job one day and made a big deal out of it. Gathered a committee of all these old hags in a room to tell me how bad of a person I am (they have literally nothing better to do there!). I was very shy back then and just bent over and took it. Today I would've just flipped them off and walked out never to set foot in that library again!


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Usually every 5-10 interviews I can find some horrible job that I end up quitting after the fist week.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well an employer finally decided to take a gamble on me.
And it's the job I wanted least of all I've ever interviewed for.

A staffing agency has been looking really hard for a position for me and convinced a company to let me see the work being done and try it a little bit. I did really good in the interview but once I saw that most of the work composed of answering phones in a bubbly office, situated around 3 desks in a circle, the enthusiasm I had in the interview disappeared. 
This sounds very intimidating for me. How can you hear someone on the phone with 2 bubbly people sitting around you yapping? I can struggle on the phone even when it's quiet. How am I expected to connect with these bubbly extrovert coworkers? My mind doesn't think as fast in a social setting listening to customers and coworkers.
I'm completely and totally shocked the interviewer didn't see my statute-like and emotionless behavior while seeing my future coworkers at their job.

Today was my first day. Though I didn't do any of the 'customer service' duties, I was assigned some clerical tasks I struggled at but know I will get better at as time goes. The coworkers were friendly enough in teaching me the clerical computer tasks, but I don't see myself fitting in with them. I am dreading the 'answering phone' work I'll be assigned next week. 

This is the last position I wanted. A couple other places I interviewed at it was all just, as the interviewer said "We chat for maybe 5 minutes at the start of every day and then it's computer work all day no answering phones, no customer service, no reporting, no interactions with other departments, just computer work. Show up, follow what's on your list, listen to music if you want, and work hard. Eat lunch at your desk, or a quick 10 minute break in the breakroom." I wanted those places so much and now I get stuck with a you-have-to-be-bubbly customer service position with extrovert coworkers. It's just not fair. I don't like it at all and see myself really struggling. 

A couple people from other departments tried to talk to me and I just stuttered for a long 5 seconds before answering a one-word response.

The thing that scares me is most office jobs will be like this. I'll struggle listening to instructions. I'll struggle, and have struggled, answering phones. I'll struggle, and have struggled, fitting in with coworkers. Working with SAD is, and has been, really challenging. I wish I could return to assembly line work but unfortunately that pays horrible.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Got a job on my first interview.

Got hired for a police volunteer on my first interview.

Regret both haha


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

I guess its usually about 5-10 interviews for me. You are on the right track. One thing that might help with interviewing is making sure our body language is in check. Those of us with SA, it can totally be read through our lack of eye contact, fidgeting, cold hands with handshake etc. I know that this totally has to be faked to get through it but worth a try. Eye contact, smiles, sitting up straight, firm handshake... I hope this helps.


----------



## cursedLife (Apr 24, 2014)

After 60-70 applications I finally landed a minimum wage part-time job at a retail store. Had three prior interviews, in which one of them I had a panic attack. Regardless, I'm just happy I have some kind of income flowing in now. I can now register for my CFA level one exam and not worry about money.

Plus the manager who interviewed me seemed really nice. She basically told me she was going to hire me but had to ask me a bunch of bullshizz questions because it was mandatory. This job isn't the ideal job for me, but I can't help but like the people at the store, they treated me like an actual human being even through I just came in for an interview. I'm just not used to that, since I'm so damn awkward around people.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

First time around, 8-9 interviews. This time, 2. It gets easier the more experience you have.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

cursedLife said:


> After 60-70 applications I finally landed a minimum wage part-time job at a retail store. Had three prior interviews, in which one of them I had a panic attack. Regardless, I'm just happy I have some kind of income flowing in now. I can now register for my CFA level one exam and not worry about money.
> 
> Plus the manager who interviewed me seemed really nice. She basically told me she was going to hire me but had to ask me a bunch of bullshizz questions because it was mandatory. This job isn't the ideal job for me, but I can't help but like the people at the store, they treated me like an actual human being even through I just came in for an interview. I'm just not used to that, since I'm so damn awkward around people.


I took the CFA Level 1 this pat June. You're in for a ride man.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

only ever had one official interview


----------



## madworld101 (Sep 18, 2013)

Did you go to a good university and get your CPA ?


----------

